# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  INVITO ex art.32 DPR 600/73 e 51 DPR 633/72 e PVC

## ergo3

A seguito di invito a presentarsi ai fini di "accertamento avviato per inserimento nel piano annuale dei controlli...", con ulteriore invito alla presentazione di una serie di documenti elencati, ci si reca in ufficio e si consegnano i documenti. Non essendoci state altre richieste di chiarimenti in sede di contraddittorio per inesistenza di contestazioni, viene emesso Verbale di contraddittorio e acquisizione documenti da cui risulta il solo mero deposito dei documenti stessi non essendoci alcun cenno a contestazioni in essere. 
A seguito del deposito dei suddetti documenti, le eventuali contestazioni devono risultare da PVC? 
Questo è importante per comprendere il momento a partire dal quale far decorrere i 60gg ai sensi dell'art. 12 dello Statuto del contribuente che prevede il diritto di comunicare entro tale termine osservazioni e richieste di cui è obbligatoria la valutazione da parte dell'Ufficio accertatore.   
Si tratta di soggetto escluso dagli studi di settore (volume  d'affari). 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> A seguito del deposito dei suddetti documenti, le eventuali contestazioni devono risultare da PVC?

  Spera che non siano state messe lì, che si vince facile il ricorso !!!

----------


## ergo3

Sull'unico verbale rilasciato, ancorchè presente solo nel titolo la parola "contraddittorio", si certifica il solo deposito dei documenti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Sull'unico verbale rilasciato, ancorchè presente solo nel titolo la parola "contraddittorio", si certifica il solo deposito dei documenti.

  Ottimo, ottimo. Aspetta l'avviso  :Wink:

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Eh eh....quando si comportano così mi piace molto  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## MrDike

Toh: *Avviso di accertamento nullo se non preceduto dal PVC, anche per i controlli "a tavolino"*

----------


## paolosoro

solito accertamento in chiusura d'anno, per raggiungere il "budget" dell'agenzia di turno... 
sarebbe interessante verificare se il termine di decadenza dall'azione di accertamento da parte dell'ufficio andrà a scadere il 31.12.2014. 
nel qual caso, non avendo a oggi ricevuto il pvc di chiusura, non ci sarebbe più il tempo materiale per emettere l'avviso di accertamento definitivo. 
in materia, vedere anche:   Accertamento nullo se manca la chiusura della verifica - Il Sole 24 ORE

----------

